# Advice Needed



## denisd (Sep 10, 2004)

I need to route a "slot" 8" wide 40" long and either 1/4 or 3/8" deep into a 3/4" board. I have tried it on the table and it works fairly well. I would like to know if I can use my plunge router with a guide using a 1 1/4" bottom clening bit. Will this be safe to use as long as I have enough support for the bottom of the router base. I will be using a Porter-Cable 890 router and a 7" base plate purchased from Oak Park. Any help would be appreciated.

denisd


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

denisd said:


> I need to route a "slot" 8" wide 40" long and either 1/4 or 3/8" deep into a 3/4" board. I have tried it on the table and it works fairly well. I would like to know if I can use my plunge router with a guide using a 1 1/4" bottom clening bit. Will this be safe to use as long as I have enough support for the bottom of the router base. I will be using a Porter-Cable 890 router and a 7" base plate purchased from Oak Park. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> denisd


If we are going to use a 1 1/2" template guide, 1 1/4" bottom cleaning router bit and a pattern to make this 8" X 40" slot.

I would assume the measurements are important. I would use the 1 1/2" guide positioned in a slot pattern that is width of the guide and 40" in length: using reible's tables to figure the pattern size.See post 

You need to understand reible's table and be able to figure the sizes for the pattern. This slot pattern can be positioned on one side of the 8" slot then used to cut the first groove with full support of your base and guide, move the slot pattern 5/8" to stay on the cutting side of the 1 1/4" router bit fasten and cut the next piece of material. Move, fasten and cut until you have your 8" wide slot. 

Hopefully this will help, please let me know if you need more info.


----------



## denisd (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the help. I was mainly concerned with the size of the bit and the guide being used safely in a plunge router. It appears that Rick and Bob think it is safe so here I go.

denisd


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Keep your cuts on the right side of the router bit and work safely.


----------

